# video compilation - great dog attacks from different sports.



## Eran Maschkowski (Jul 11, 2006)

good quality link: http://www.israeldogs.com/videoclips/greatattacks.wmv

youtube link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZESp674O5MM

enjoy


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Eran, thanks for sharing. That was as exciting as being at tiger stadium for a *LSU* football game on a Saturday night! For those of you that have never experienced that.....trust me its a good thing!


----------



## Eran Maschkowski (Jul 11, 2006)

a new youtube link with better quality- http://youtube.com/watch?v=eBO7REUJN5c




thank you Kim.


----------



## Erin Suggett (Nov 17, 2007)

Excellent diversity!!
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Joel Anderson (Apr 16, 2007)

Eran,

I must say I was proud to have 2 of my own clips in your compilation. That was a great movie. Thanks for the time you put into that I will defiantely be sharing the link.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Joel Anderson said:


> Eran,
> 
> I must say I was proud to have 2 of my own clips in your compilation. That was a great movie. Thanks for the time you put into that I will defiantely be sharing the link.


and i am proud to say that the last clip on that video is from my camera. eran, i can only assume you put a camera up to your computer screen and recorded it off of youtube right? i could have given you the raw footage. i still can if you want it.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Tim Martens said:


> eran, i can only assume you put a camera up to your computer screen and recorded it off of youtube right?


Actually there are plenty of websites online that will allow you to download videos off YouTube. Google "youtube video download" and you'll find lots of pages with the directions. Really, once you have put something on the web, it's not "sacred", even if you do own a copyright to it.

If you do a search on a video that you have put on YouTube, within 1-3 days of it going up it will appear on at least 5 other video websites, and eventually quite a few more. I think they have automated scripts that just grab anything put on YouTube. 

That was a great compilation Eran, it's no wonder our dogs get injured, actually the wonder is they don't get injured even more then they do.


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks Eran, awesome viewing.

Mark


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

I thought the vid of me catching Ken Hungerford's dog Atos was something until I saw some of these. This is like a Decoy 101 vid.

http://www.qualityk9concepts.com/videos10.html


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

WOW, Thank you very much, awe inspiring.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Agreed, great compilation! I'd seen some of the clips in there before, and had a "sneakin feelin" that some of the members here would be some of the "stars" in the video or have something to do with it!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Great vid, Eran. Also saw quite some pics with our decoy in it :razz:


----------



## Eran Maschkowski (Jul 11, 2006)

thank you all for the nice replies!!!


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Actually there are plenty of websites online that will allow you to download videos off YouTube. Google "youtube video download" and you'll find lots of pages with the directions. Really, once you have put something on the web, it's not "sacred", even if you do own a copyright to it.
> 
> If you do a search on a video that you have put on YouTube, within 1-3 days of it going up it will appear on at least 5 other video websites, and eventually quite a few more. I think they have automated scripts that just grab anything put on YouTube.
> 
> That was a great compilation Eran, it's no wonder our dogs get injured, actually the wonder is they don't get injured even more then they do.


i had no idea. even with that, as most people do, when i put a video on youtube, i compress it quite a bit so it doesn't take so long to upload. so quality takes a hit from the raw footage, which is what i was offering to eran.


----------

